
The catfishing scam of self-publishing Kindle books with fake reviews - orionblastar
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2015/10/21/how-an-industry-of-amazon-entrepreneurs-pulled-off-the-internets-craftiest-catfishing-scheme/
======
orionblastar
Someone once posted an article that asked why ebooks were becoming low
quality. It is because of this scam apparently. Hiring a third world ghost
writer that barely speaks English to write an ebook for $20, putting a pen
name on it, charging $5 for the book and paying for fake 5 star reviews. Doing
this with like 45 ebooks all of which are low quality, but ends up earning a
lot of money in sales.

I've written ebooks on Kindle, and I don't make a lot of money from it. I use
my own writing and I don't always get 5 star reviews, heck I'm lucky to get 3
star reviews. But at least I'm honest at it.

